# Wago Lever Nuts



## HackWork

The more I use the lever nuts, the more I love them. I was never a fan of push-in style connectors except in highhats. But lever nuts are different and I use them for just about everything now. And with the newer model being 40% smaller for the same price, I'm even happier. 

I probably wouldn't have ever tried these if I didn't see so many good reviews and no complaints.


----------



## MTW

The new style looks nice. I'm still kind of suspicious about how well they will hold up over time under a heavy load, but they are here to stay.


----------



## MTW

Do you buy them online? I've never seen a supply house carry any Wago product, at least not the ones around here. Graybar might have them but who goes to Graybar?


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> The new style looks nice. I'm still kind of suspicious about how well they will hold up over time under a heavy load, but they are here to stay.


Most of them sold in America say 20A on them, but the ones I got say 32A, which I believe are the Canadian or European models.

If they could handle 32A, I'm not worried about 20A. 

But if it's something like a heater that will draw lows of current for solid periods of time, I will usually splice the old fashioned way.


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> Do you buy them online? I've never seen a supply house carry any Wago product, at least not the ones around here. Graybar might have them but who goes to Graybar?


http://www.onlineelec.com/parts/category/61-push-wire-connector.aspx

This is as cheap as I've found. I think you need to order a minimum of $50.

Amazon sells them, but for a lot more.


----------



## Signal1

Never used them but have heard good things. I'm going to give them a try. 

I just sent for a free sample off their web site.


----------



## HackWork

You will find a lot of good uses for these. For example, when putting up an outside motion sensor light, just leave the white and black wire sticking out of the box. On the ground put the lever nuts on the light's pigtails. Now when you go up the ladder hold the light with one hand and the lever nut in your other hand, slide it over the wire coming out of the box and clip it on. Do that with the other lever nut and you're done. No twisting wires or using wire knots, it's so fast.


----------



## Majewski

I like the idea of them but am too paranoid they will fail with my name on them. And I go to graybar! ....not a lot, but I do. lol


----------



## MTW

I like the idea of using them on a rough to make up all your grounds. You can prefab a bunch of them with a pigtail and go around and just snap them on quickly.


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> I like the idea of using them on a rough to make up all your grounds. You can prefab a bunch of them with a pigtail and go around and just snap them on quickly.


Yeah, there are a lot of things like that. When redevicing with old cloth covered bx, I put a tail on each outlet with a lever nut at the end, this way I can cut the wire back to good insulation and reach it in the back of the box with the lever nut.

Another benefit is when working hot. Let's say you want to add a cable to an existing junction box. Open the box up and find the feed, then put the lever nut on it. Once the lever nut is on, there is no more exposed energized parts. When you are ready, just slide the other wires into the lever nut.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Do you buy them online? I've never seen a supply house carry any Wago product, at least not the ones around here. Graybar might have them but who goes to Graybar?


Used Graybar all the time when I lived in NJ.


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


> Used Graybar all the time when I lived in NJ.



No doubt, I just found them to be way overpriced for the small contractor. I think they specialize in huge buyouts and industrial customers anyway.


----------



## zac

Majewski said:


> I like the idea of them but am too paranoid they will fail with my name on them. And I go to graybar! ....not a lot, but I do. lol


The yellow 4 bangers by ideal at the home Depot were junk. The connection always seemed loose to me (imho)
Earlier my first employer company had problems with them mixing# 10 and 12 wire. But this was 15 years ago. 
I use them daily and like them. I will wire nut a group of neutrals together if it's a multi circuit sharing one neutral. Don't like having 240 when not called for! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

I've certainly seen enough people on this forum share positive feedback about newer wagos. I still am a paranoid fuddy duddy. I agree graybar is expensive, it does feel like it's geared towards big dogs. But a lot of shops are.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> No doubt, I just found them to be way overpriced for the small contractor. I think they specialize in huge buyouts and industrial customers anyway.


I recall faxing them quotes from other places and they would match prices. i could fax in an order in the evening and pick it up first thing next morning on my way out which was always a plus. They always had a good inventory so ordering things in was rare.


----------



## chicken steve

The available contact area between the conductors here that is akin to daisy chaining conductors through receptacle outlet terminations i see as the '_weak link_'....









~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chicken steve said:


> The available contact area between the conductors here that is akin to daisy chaining conductors through receptacle outlet terminations i see as the '_weak link_'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~CS~


I've used them many times swapping out ballasts just for times sake.


----------



## Bird dog

Jrzy said:


> But if it's something like a heater that will draw lows of current for solid periods of time, I will usually splice the old fashioned way.


That and motor loads.


----------



## chicken steve

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've used them many times swapping out ballasts just for times sake.


A ballast doesn't carry much of a load MechD

~CS~


----------



## LuckyLuke

I use Wago lever nuts for almost everything, love that they made a smaller version as that was my only ever complaint about them :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork

LuckyLuke said:


> I use Wago lever nuts for almost everything, love that they made a smaller version as that was my only ever complaint about them :thumbsup:


They could do one better.

They don't have a 4 port, you have to use a 5 port if you only spice 4 wires. That's not that big of a deal, but sometimes the 5 port is too big for those old metal boxes. 

So I think they should make a 4 port, but instead of having it longways like the 5 port, they should have it over and under. Like this:

OO
OO

Two levers would stick out on each side. It would be about the size of a normal wirenut, and the square configuration would fit better IMO.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chicken steve said:


> A ballast doesn't carry much of a load MechD
> 
> ~CS~


That is why I trusted them for ballasts. Always been skeptical of using them for a motor load or anything high amp draw.


----------



## Jlarson

I use them for heaters and motors all the time.


----------



## 99cents

I haven't had a failure of a push-in Wago in five years. I'll stick with the push-ins. Lever nuts would be good for stranded, though.


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> I haven't had a failure of a push-in Wago in five years. I'll stick with the push-ins. Lever nuts would be good for stranded, though.


Do you use them all the time? Or do you still use wirenuts sometimes?

Also, do you like the Spliceline Inline connector for extending wires in panel changes and stuff? It's the same as a normal Wago, only straight thru.


----------



## sbrn33

They are just to much money to make it worth using them. Hell I can get 1000 tans for 65 bucks or so. 
They seem kinda amateurish to me.


----------



## HackWork

sbrn33 said:


> They are just to much money to make it worth using them. Hell I can get 1000 tans for 65 bucks or so.
> They seem kinda amateurish to me.


I've added $5 to every job I quote since I started using them. I used to add a $15 "incidental" fee onto every job, now it's $20. So it's actually made me money.

As for being amateurish, you can say that about all the advancements they have made in electrical material over the years. Innovative companies like Arlington make things easier and better for us.


----------



## te12co2w

Are they reusable?


----------



## HackWork

te12co2w said:


> Are they reusable?


Yup. They are easy to open and change things. I keep them on the end of a cord and plug for energizing things temporarily.


----------



## macmikeman

Could you please leave 4 or 5 of them next to the King Kamehameha statue so I could try them out? I've never seen them anywhere around here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jrzy said:


> Do you use them all the time? Or do you still use wirenuts sometimes?
> 
> Also, do you like the Spliceline Inline connector for extending wires in panel changes and stuff? It's the same as a normal Wago, only straight thru.
> 
> View attachment 82193


Those look great for use just as pictured. I have only used the styles that were sent as samples from a supplier, didn't know this style was out there.


----------



## Grogan14

I use those Ideal inline splices for those two instances, panel changes and as pictured.


----------



## Majewski

I have a case of em.... Rarely use em but sometimes they're useful as shown in the picture. Mike want me to mail you some? Lol


----------



## macmikeman

Majewski said:


> I have a case of em.... Rarely use em but sometimes they're useful as shown in the picture. Mike want me to mail you some? Lol


Just leave em by the statue so Hax doesn't find my address out will be fine. 
I'll sneak in at dark and grab em....


----------



## Majewski

Easy peasy, what I'll do is carrier pigeon them tonight!


----------



## HackWork

macmikeman said:


> Just leave em by the statue so Hax doesn't find my address out will be fine.
> I'll sneak in at dark and grab em....


Hax has had your address since EKR.


----------



## macmikeman

Jrzy said:


> Hax has had your address since EKR.


You knew that I really live in Detroit?


----------



## HackWork

macmikeman said:


> You knew that I really live in Detroit?


I know that if you ever set foot on the beach at Lavallette I would show you who's the top boogie boarder in the nation.


----------



## macmikeman

Jrzy said:


> I know that if you ever set foot on the beach at Lavallette I would show you who's the top boogie boarder in the nation.


You wouldn't have enough balls to go out boogie boarding in waves the size of the ones I have.............


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie

Jrzy said:


> Most of them sold in America say 20A on them, but the ones I got say 32A, which I believe are the Canadian or European models.
> 
> If they could handle 32A, I'm not worried about 20A.
> 
> But if it's something like a heater that will draw lows of current for solid periods of time, I will usually splice the old fashioned way.



still using electrical tape on top of it?


----------



## HackWork

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> still using electrical tape on top of it?


No, I don't use electrical tape on any splice of this kind no matter what connector I use.


----------



## mikewillnot

chicken steve said:


> The available contact area between the conductors here that is akin to daisy chaining conductors through receptacle outlet terminations i see as the 'weak link'....
> 
> ~CS~


Seriously. What's the difference between this and a back stab?


----------



## zac

mikewillnot said:


> Seriously. What's the difference between this and a back stab?


A back stab is in some locations constantly having pressure applied to it with the cord inserted and ripped out. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

mikewillnot said:


> Seriously. What's the difference between this and a back stab?


Normal push-in wagos use a completely different design than backstabed receptacles. I believe it's called a cage clamp, which works much better than backstabbing.

The wago lever nuts being spoken about in this thread use a different design than both normal wagos and backstabs. And from everything I've read, it's significantly better.


----------



## MikeFL

Any updated opinions on lever nuts?

We're considering changing a process but want to make sure we're not overlooking something.

Anyone seen them fail or have another reason to stay away from them?

If you purchased something and they came in a kit in lieu of wirenuts, how would you react?

Thanks!


----------



## just the cowboy

MikeFL said:


> Any updated opinions on lever nuts?
> 
> We're considering changing a process but want to make sure we're not overlooking something.
> 
> Anyone seen them fail or have another reason to stay away from them?
> 
> If you purchased something and they came in a kit in lieu of wirenuts, how would you react?
> 
> Thanks!


Push in No
Lever nuts Ok
My only problem with lever nuts is I have seen them used on motors, and they are not rated for startup current.
For your business this don't matter, I think I would prefer lever nuts in your case.

Cowboy


----------



## CWL

I like using them. Big fan when it comes to splicing control wiring. I've started using them on smaller 3 phase motors as well. Makes it easy to reverse rotation if I guess wrong on the initial connections.


----------



## MikeFL

I don't like push-in either. 
Thanks.


----------



## CWL

just the cowboy said:


> My only problem with lever nuts is I have seen them used on motors, and they are not rated for startup current.


What about a 1/2 hp motor on a 40:1 speed reducer on a something like a conveyor?


----------



## splatz

MikeFL said:


> If you purchased something and they came in a kit in lieu of wirenuts, how would you react?


I would kit lever nuts rather than wire nuts with a manufactured product without any hesitation. 

I think it's debatable if you get as good a splice with a lever nut if you're proficient with wire nuts, but the lever nut is hands-down more reliable if you can't be sure how proficient the installer will be.


----------



## emtnut

I've seen some fixtures come with the push in connectors.

Getting the wago's would show a lot of professionalism in the company to me.


----------



## MotoGP1199

just the cowboy said:


> Push in No
> Lever nuts Ok
> My only problem with lever nuts is I have seen them used on motors, and they are not rated for startup current.
> For your business this don't matter, I think I would prefer lever nuts in your case.
> 
> Cowboy


I have used them(lever nuts) on hundreds of motors and have not had one fail in the last 8-10 years(or so). Anything size 10awg and smaller I use them on motors (120 up to 480v motors). If you watch this video, the wire starts melting before the connector. Serious start up current is usually under one cycle and shouldn't affect them much, the next 2 cycles it goes down considerably. These things can handle some serious current. In the video you can see them handle a lot of current for a long period of time.






EDIT: You had me searching and I found both Ideal wire nuts tan(30-341) and the wago 221 lever nuts are both rated for 105*C continuous, 600v, and both are UL486C. Neither mention motors on their spec sheets. I do feel that the lever nuts are easier to get a proper connection, especially with the clear 221 version as you can see inside.


----------

